# Dankung 25*50 X 20*62 Tapered Tubes



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I received my new Dankung 2550 x 2062 tapered tubes today. At *$2.70* for 4 tubes with free shipping these represent great value.

First impressions were very good as the quality of the rubber is excellent. Nice smooth texture with no noticeable imperfections. Solid colour throughout and accurately centred hole on each end.

The length of the tubes I found varied from 200 to 210mm. About half of the ends had a nice clean cut and the other half, hmm, not so great.

I selected a pair of equal length tubes and rigged them up to one of my MBBS shooters ready for a few shots. I attached them to the pouch using 1745 cuffs and clamped them into the fork with approx 5mm sticking out the front of the clamp. This gave me an active band length of around 180mm. At first these bands seemed very stiff. After stretching them out relaxing them a few dozen times they seemed to relax a bit.

I then took about 20-30 shots to 'break in' the bands. After these shots I attached a digital pull scale and measured a draw weight of *5.86kg (13.1lb)* with my *850mm (33.5") draw* length.

I then broke out the chrony and fired 2 sets of 10 shots each over the top using *9.5mm (3/8") steel*.

The average of my first 10 shots was *54.3 M/s (178.1fps)* The second 10 shots averaged *55.8 M/s (183.0fps)*. This tells me the bands require a bit more of a breaking in period to achieve best results. I also acknowledge that my elongation was no where near maximum. Temperature was *27c (80.6f).*

I'll shorten the bands down to 160mm, take a few more shots and report back soon.

_Did you find any of this info useful ? Be sure to click 'Like This' if you did







_


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Just thinking of that mandrel gets me all hot.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice ... they look good.

Might order some myself


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm pretty impressed myself so far.

Sure they are probably a bit of overkill for shooting 9.5mm steel, I'll test some 1/2" lead tomorrow.

The value is kinda hard to beat at $1.35 per band set, including shipping (You get 4 tubes per order @ $2.70).


----------



## yayuyao (Sep 30, 2012)

very good


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent report. I'm glad we got our order in early. It will be interesting to see how many extra they will send me in addition to my 5 sets.

I'm wondering if the price we paid is only an introductory offer, and free shipping to boot. When we originally ordered them there were only 95 sets available now they have 75 sets left so it isn't like they're rolling off the shelf.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Tapered tubes is another thing that can be attributed to Rodney Wolf and Weber slingshots. He had the best that I have ever shot. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know, Hwark... I got a set of the red ones... they were cut too short and I couldn't hit anything with any consistency using them. I hated them. Is it me? Or is there a big variation in production value.

I should add that I know of at least two other guys who felt the same, i.e., that they pretty much sucked.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I received a new order of these tubes today.

First thing I noticed was the packaging. Unlike last time where they were shipped in a plastic bag, this time they were boxed up quite securely as with all other shipments from Dankung I receive. I'm not sure if this is a good or a bad thing though. I know one other member had an issue with the ones shipped in a plastic bag however mine arrived fine. One thing I do like about the plastic bag, is that all tubes arrived perfectly straight. These ones being boxed up had a bend in them from being stuffed into the box. Mind you, after 5 mins sitting in the sun laid out straight, they seem to be fine now.

The next thing I noticed was the change in style / manufacture. With the original order, the tuber were tapered from one end to the other, with these new ones, there is a 60mm section of 2062 sized tubing which then changes into 2550. Hopefully the photos show this clearly.

Once again there is considerable inconsistency with the over all lengths of the tubes. Approx 15mm difference between the longest and shortest of them. In the pics I have tried to line them up at the transition point.

I have not had a chance to test them yet but will shortly, I've only just opened the box and snapped a few pics for you.

Also shown is a pic comparing the old style to the new style.

*New Tubes*









*Fat end*









*Skinny end*









*Comparison between old and new (New is on top)*


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

You're doing better than I am, I'm still waiting for my "replacement" order from after the original, that came in an empty bag.

The inconsistency wouldn't bother me because I'll cut them to the length that works best for me anyway.

It's been awhile since your first tube arrived and you had some time to use them....what's the verdict.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> It's been awhile since your first tube arrived and you had some time to use them....what's the verdict.


Guess I'll have to wait until I get mine to find out. I'll let you know the results after they have been tested awhile.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry man, been way to caught up in other projects this week.

I will get to them soon.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I finally received my order and they threw in some 1745 tube for the inconvenience, which I thought was very nice of them.

Like Hrawk, my first impression is that these have some serious potential AFTER they get broken in. They are a little stiff at first and unfortunately , ( I think ) will not be able to use them on my Starship, because at 8", they will not get the elongation required for my 37" draw.

I am going to make some rotating prongs for one of my other SS to accommodate these little beauties. I can't wait to see the results Hrawk gets when he has the time to run his tests.


----------

